# NOT a complaint - just asking ~



## tasunkawitko (Mar 31, 2009)

i'm at work and don't have time to sift through the many posts on this, just need a simple yes or no and appreciate your patience with yet another points question:

i'm giving out points to all who really earn it with good, helpful posts or great recipes - is someone or something somewhere keeping track of them so that they can be counted and awarded when the issue is resolved?

i realize everyone is working hard on this issue and i sure appreciate it. 

kudos to all!

thanks -

ron


----------



## erain (Mar 31, 2009)

not sure TW, be nice if someone is or it can be retrieved and added when all set up. i guess if nothing else its more of "great job man" type of deal. and even if not counted i would still like to tell that person with the good smoke that he/she did a great job. and i believe we need to continue down that road recognizing those smokes which are above average run of the mill. gives everyone something to shoot for. if nothing else maybe it will help keep the table or the counter clean where you take your shots LOL!!!


----------



## azrocker (Mar 31, 2009)

After the last fiasco when this question came up I am hesitant to answer but I have continued to give points!


----------



## grothe (Mar 31, 2009)

*DITTO!!!!!!!*


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 31, 2009)

In the event that they aren't counted...I still think it is useful as a job well done / thank you for the assistance - pat on the back. I have since started to note them in the body of my replies, so that it is also a public acknowledgement of my gratitude and approval. Some times, a pat on the back and a hearty handshake really mean a lot.


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 31, 2009)

I agree the point system is a good thing, but I always complement the posts first then do the Point thing....which I don't do often enough.
I'm betting just the fact that the place is now getting backed up on a regular basis that all the points are saved some place and will show sooner or later.
thats my two cents and I'm stickin to it. :)


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 31, 2009)

Ron I'm guessing that the points issue will be pretty low on the priority list. There are other things on the list that haven't been brought back yet, such as the portals, that were supposed to already be brought back.

So, IMHO, if I was rolling the dice for an honest 50/50 question like that .. I would bet NO is your answer.

Give the atta boys and thanks directly in the posts until the crew gets it together. Oh and keep trying ... it's an honest effort.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks for the replies, guys - 

i run a web forum and adminsiter another one, so i know that issues can stand in the way of the perfect world. i also know that it is sometimes not possible to retrieve lost data or previous features.

the points system is great, but i agree with those who say the same can be accomplished with an "atta-boy" in a reply post to the thread - this is what i have been doing (in additon to the points) and will continue to do.

thanks to all here - if it weren't for this place, i would still think that a McRib is BBQ!


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL that's funny and sad at the same time.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 31, 2009)

Personally I honestly don't know. I'm sure that at sometime the point system will be fixed and restored now if that will overwrite the points being given now I don't know. My opinion is if somebody deserves points then give them and hope for the best.


----------



## grothe (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Jerry!!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 31, 2009)

yes, it is!


----------



## bassman (Mar 31, 2009)

I continue to give points where I think they're deserved.  At least I let the poster know that I gave points just in case they never show up.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Apr 1, 2009)

I recieved points from another member a couple weeks back, it showed up on my Control Panel page...I'd have to look again if it's still there...

Give 'em where you feel it's due...gotta go back and post some rep myself!

Eric


----------



## 1894 (Apr 1, 2009)

I guess some folks may get a surprise if the points are not lost. I usually compliment , but don't always make a point of saying  " POINTS "


----------

